

Journalism startup Latterly doesn’t care about page views - thousandx
http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/12/latterly/

======
minimaxir
> _Latterly will publish four new elaborate works of narrative journalism —
> with characters, plot, conflict, resolution, and all — on its website every
> month. The startup will charge readers $3 per month or $8 for a three-month
> subscription._

Well, yes, you don't have to care about page views if you're generating
revenue through other sources.

------
jordanpg
A lot of words here and on their site, with precious few details about what is
actually going to be written about, who is going to be writing it, and how
they will be reporting it.

A bold move to be asking for money without even a small content preview.

